# Trial Account angebot



## Jares (23. August 2010)

Diese Angebot bezieht sich auf das offizielle BuddyProgramm, des EvE Entwicklers CCP

*Ich biete euch:*

- 21 Tage kostenlose Test Spielzeit (anstatt nur 14 Tage)
- 6 Millionen Isk Startkapital erhaltet ihr sofort nachdem ihr die Einladung angenommen habt
- 150 Millionen Isk erhaltet ihr von mir, wenn ihr euren Account dann zu einem Vollaccount umwandelt (innerhalb von 14Tagen!)
- für die Zeit der Trialzeit stehe ich euch Ingame mit Rat und Tat zur Seite (gern auch darüber hinaus)

- wandelt ihr den Trial Account innerhalb von 7 Tagen zu einem Vollaccount um, dann erhaltet ihr zu den 150 Millionen ISK -> einen Bonus von 50 Millionen ISk


Ablauf:

1)Private Nachricht an mich mit deiner E-Mail-Adresse.

 2)Du erhältst eine Einladung an deine E-Mail-Adresse. Benutze den Link in der E-Mail um deinen Account anzulegen.

3)Sende mir dann eine Private Nachricht mit dem Namen deines Charakters, um dein Startgeld zu erhalten.

4)Nachdem Du deinen Account innerhalb von 14Tagen verlängert hast, erhältst du 150 Millionen ISK (aktivierung innerhalb von 7 Tagen -> 200 Millionen ISK)


Warum biete ich das an - ganz einfach. Sobald ihr euren Buddy Trial Account in einen Vollaccount umwandelt -> bekomme ich 30Tage Spielzeit gutgeschrieben und ihr habt ein gutes Startgeld und habt dazu noch einen Anlaufpunkt für Fragen zum Spiel.

*2/6 verfügbar*


----------



## Drezil (24. August 2010)

Falls die Trials von Jares bald vergriffen sind: Ich habe auch noch einige Trial-Mails über.
Einfach eine PM an mich.

Wichtig: meldet euch nicht zeitgleich bei beiden. Wenn wir die mail einmal verschickt haben, ist die weg und wir können den Monat keine weitere mehr verschicken. Egal, ob ihr euch damit anmeldet oder nicht. Also bitte nur bei einem melden.


----------



## norp (25. August 2010)

Auch bei mir gibt es Trials, meldet euch einfach per PM wenn Interesse vorhanden ist. Schicke euch dann den Link zur Accounterstellung zu. Damit bekommt ihr 21 statt 14 Tage Probezeit.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (26. August 2010)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

auch bei mir gibt es 21 Tage (statt den üblichen 14) für EvE Neuzugänge.

Was ich anzubieten habe:


5 Millionen Isk Startergeld (in "Notfällen" auch noch weitere Zuschüsse)
150 Millionen Isk nach Umwandlung des Testaccountes in einen Vollaccount innerhalb der 21 Tagen
Rat und Tat während der Einstiegszeit (besonders für diejenigen die Händler und Produzenten werden wollen - denn in dem Gebiet bin ich selbst anzutreffen)
ein paar (fiese) Methoden wie man als Neuling schnell an Geld und Zaster für das weitere EvE-Leben kommt 

Einfach eine PN an mich schreiben mit eurer Email-Adresse und ihr werdet von mir eine Einladung erhalten.



*Da ich gerade wenig Zeit in EvE verbringe, ist bei mir nur noch folgendes Angebot erhältlich:*





> *Sonderangebot (neu):*
> 
> 
> Ihr habt es nur auf's Geld abgesehen? Ihr wisst bereits, dass ihr mit EvE anfangen wollt und braucht keinen Babysitter?
> ...



Einladungen noch verfügbar: 5/6


----------



## Muffi77 (6. September 2010)

Hi,
ich würde sehr gern mal EvE Online antesten, doch habe ich keinerlei Plan worum es bei diesem Spiel überhaupt geht. Was ist das Spielziel? Ist das Spiel ähnlich wie seinerzeit "Privateer"? Worin unterscheidet es sich, außer dem Setting, von einem "klassischen" MMO wie WoW? Könnt ihr mir ein wenig darüber sagen? Auf der Seite des Herstellers bin ich grad nicht wirklich schlauer geworden, dort hab ich nicht einmal Bilder von einem möglichen Charakter gefunden.
Gruß


----------



## spectrumizer (6. September 2010)

EVE ist ein Sandbox MMO mit SciFi Setting. Es gibt kein vorgegebenes Spielziel. Du bestimmst deine Geschichte und deinen Weg selber.

Aber grob gesagt geht es um Macht, Politik, Territoriumskontrolle, Kapitalismus, Piraterie, Anti-Piraterie, etc. 

Spielinhalte und Wirtschaft sind von Spielern gesteuert und abhängig.


----------



## Muffi77 (6. September 2010)

Ich bin eher Casual-Spieler, macht es da Sinn mit einem Spiel wie EvE Online zu beginnen?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (6. September 2010)

Hallöchen Muffi77, 

EvE bietet, nach meinen Erfahrungen, sowohl für Causal-Spieler als auch für "Powergamer" (oder wie auch immer man das Gegenteil von Causal-Spielern nennen soll) Spielflächen. 
Dass du keine Spielecharaktere gefunden hast, liegt daran, dass man in EvE hauptsächlich in Schiffen sitzt und der Charakter nur durch ein Portrait dargestellt wird. Aber irgendwann in ferner Zukunft soll es möglich sein seinen Charakter frei in Stationen bewegen zu können. Dazu gab es auch schon mal ein paar Videos und Screenshots (einfach mal "EvE walking on station" bei Google suchen). Aber wann genau das kommt, ist nicht bekannt - ich schätze spätestens mit Dust 514 (einem Shooter, der an das EvE-Universum gekoppelt werden soll).

Ob das Spiel etwas für dich ist, musst du selbst herausfinden. Am besten dafür ist, dir einfach ne Trial zu saugen (entweder die 14tägige, die du auf deren Hompegage findest, oder du lässt dich von nem Spieler einladen - dann hast du 21 Testtage), nachdem du dich ein wenig über EvE "schlau gelesen" hast. 
Das Spiel an sich ist recht komplex (nicht unbedingt gleichzusetzen mit kompliziert) und ist nicht mit MMOs wie WoW gleichzusetzen. Du wirst dich da wohl erst einmal "einarbeiten" müssen, wirst vom Spiel auch nicht an die Hand genommen, hast keine Levels, keine Klassen, keine (Raid/Gruppen-)Instanzen, und auch keinen "High-End" zu erreichen - denn das "High-End" hat man von Anfang an (was nicht heißt, dass man von Anfang an alles fliegen/nutzen kann. Dazu müssen erst die entsprechenden Skills erlernt werden).


Arsokan hat hier im Buffed-Forum eine kleine, aber feine Zusammenfassung über EvE geschrieben: Was ist das?

Und in diesem deutschsprachigem Forum kann man sich auch ein wenig über die Möglichkeiten in EvE informieren können: http://www.eveger.de/forum/


Wie gesagt, das Sandbox-Prinzip ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Und manch einer findet EvE totaaal dröge, da man nichts vorgekaut bekommt und sein "Betätigungsfeld" selbst suchen muss. ;-)


----------



## Drezil (7. September 2010)

ich weise mal ganz dreist auf meinem beitrag hier hin: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/160448-einfuhrung-eve-online/
da hab ich mal beschrieben, was man in eve eigentlich die ganze zeit macht oder machen kann.

hilft auch etwas bei der "berufswahl"


----------



## Roostar (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 

kurze Frage, hoffe darauf antwortet auch "bald" jmd. Hier scheintja nicht so viel los zu sein im Buffed.eve-Forum:

Wenn ich mich via Buddy Programm "werben" lasse, kann ich dann überhaupt ein gekauftes Hauptspiel auf diesen geworbenen Acc aktivieren? 

Ich habe nur gelesen, dass man beim Buddyprogram nen Buddykey kriegt den Acc aktivert und dann ein einmonatiges Abo einrichten muss damit der Werber seinen (gewünschten) Freimonat bekommt. Also kann ich nicht den Buddykey aktivieren und dann mein Spiel? bzw. zusätzlich noch nen Monatsabo, das wär ja ok. Wollte mir diese Commissioned Officer Edition bestellen aber wenn das garnicht mit dem Buddytrail funktioniert dann würd ichs lassen.

MFG

Roostar


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (8. Dezember 2010)

Roostar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurze Frage, hoffe darauf antwortet auch "bald" jmd. Hier scheintja nicht so viel los zu sein im Buffed.eve-Forum:
> 
> ...






> Die Commissioned Officer Edition erscheint am 3. Dezember 2010 in Deutschland.
> 
> Die Retail-Version enthält ein exklusives In-Game-Item: Den Celebral Accelerator - ein militärisches Implantat, welches die Fähigkeiten-Entwicklung von Piloten um ein Vielfaches erhöht. Das Item verleiht der Entwicklung zwar einen gewaltigen Schub, ist allerdings ausschließlich die ersten 30 Tage nutzbar.
> 
> ...


Quelle: http://www.onlinewel...tschland-92878/


Ich hoffe das beantwortet deine Frage. 

Bzw.: Es ist egal, wie du deinen Test-Account zum Vollaccount umwandelst. Ob per Gamecard, ein Monats-, drei Monats-...etc Abo, Hauptspiel, oder Plex - derjenige, der dich zum Buddyprogramm eingeladen hat, bekommt immer seinen Freimonat.


----------



## Roostar (9. Dezember 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Quelle: http://www.onlinewel...tschland-92878/
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe das beantwortet deine Frage.
> ...



Au super. Ich war nämlich recht verwirrt weil ich gelesen hatte, dass CD-Keys nicht genutzt werden könnten um den Buddyacc zum Vollacc umzuwandeln, aber die Formulierung der Commissioned Officer Version ist eindeutig  ich hatte sie mir schon via Amazon bestellt und wieder storniert weil ich wieder was anderes gelesen hatte. Dann kommt die doch wieder in Korb  

vielen lieben Dank für die Antwort


----------



## VigorMortis (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir gibt es auch noch Buddy-Keys 


Einfach PM an mich und Ihr bekommt eine Einladung.


Gruß Vigor


----------



## MoK (23. März 2011)

hier gibts ebenfalls trial accounts  .... stehe mit rat und tat zur seite..... 
startkapital gibt es bei mir zwar nicht weil das nicht nötig ist
dennoch gibts bei mir 150 mille ISK wenn ihr einen fullaccount drauss macht


----------



## Einsam (30. März 2011)

ihr Neueinsteiger seit mir nicht böse doch diese Leute nutzen euch aus.... wenn ihr das spiel erweitert bekommt dein Werber 30 tage Spielzeit (ingame wert 350 Millionen isk!! )

mfg
einsam


----------



## Drezil (1. April 2011)

1. Kostet eine PLEX ingame 330m ISK 
2. Sind die Buddyprogramm-Preise schon seit jeher immer "nur" um die 150-250m rum.
3. Macht ein Buddy u.U. eine MENGE arbeit (ja gut .. nicht jeder nimmt sich 2-3 Stunden zeit im TS um einem Neuling die Grundlagen zu erklären ..)

Wenn man wen findet der mehr zahlt: Gut. Wird aber schwer.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (1. April 2011)

Drezil schrieb:


> 3. Macht ein Buddy u.U. eine MENGE arbeit (ja gut .. nicht jeder nimmt sich 2-3 Stunden zeit im TS um einem Neuling die Grundlagen zu erklären ..)



Viele nehmen sich sogar noch mehr Zeit. Und der Rat steht ja nicht nur während den 21 Tagen zur Verfügung, sondern im Normalfall auch darüber hinaus.




Einsam schrieb:


> ihr Neueinsteiger seit mir nicht böse doch diese Leute nutzen euch aus.... wenn ihr das spiel erweitert bekommt dein Werber 30 tage Spielzeit (ingame wert 350 Millionen isk!! )




Gibt sogar Leute die gar nichts zahlen, sondern nur ingame helfen. Aber eine Dienstleistung hat eben auch seinen Preis.

Wenn sich aber jemand daran stört, dass nicht nur der Geworbene einen Nutzen, sondern auch der Werber einen hat...naja, kann man wohl nur als geizig bezeichnen.


Bzw.: Der Bäcker um der Ecke nutzt euch auch aus! Er zahlt nicht den selben Preis für die Herstellung seines Produktes wie ihr es beim Kauf tun sollt!


----------



## Einsam (4. April 2011)

ich will den einsteigern nur zeigen was eigentlich hinter dem "Account Angebot... isk Angebot" steht.

außerdem war ich zu dem Zeitraum besoffen hab selbst 1 Milliarde isk verloren ingame und wollte anderen nur ein bein stellen ;o)

aber nüchtern bedachtet ist das Angebot hier ein guter teal ! nur ist der Motivationsschub dahin wenn man neuen Spielern isk gibt.... schiffe  die im laufe der zeit ausgehändigt werden sind da besser. warum ? ganz einfach.... was macht ein neuer Spieler mit den isk... er investiert es in neue schiffe die falsch zusammengebaut sind und zu teures Fitting enthalten... nach der pleite ist das deinstallieren des Spieles fast schon garantiert. (leider schon ein paar mal miterlebt)


doch man kann Spieler leichter mit isk locken das ist mir klar.....


mfg
einsam

ps.: ihr könnt von mir nen key bekommen aber keine isk. dafür helfe ich mit Schiffchen aus und führe euch durch den start von eve.


----------



## MoK (14. April 2011)

neue schiffe musste auch erstma zum anfänger hin schaffen.. ISK geht mit 1 oder 2 klicks boom baby


----------



## Leolost (16. April 2011)

Einsam schrieb:


> ihr Neueinsteiger seit mir nicht böse doch diese Leute nutzen euch aus.... wenn ihr das spiel erweitert bekommt dein Werber 30 tage Spielzeit (ingame wert 350 Millionen isk!! )
> 
> mfg
> einsam



Ich sehe gerade nicht wer ausgenutzt wird.
Der Geworbene erhält seine 100-200m Isk. Dazu 1 Woche Spielzeit. Alles das ist bonus, was er nicht erhalten würde, wenn er einen normalen Trail Account umwandelt.

Der Werber erhält 1 Monat Spielzeit, was dem wert einer Plex entspricht, ( ~300mio).
dafür opfert er im idealfall noch etwas zeit um den einstieg in das spiel noch zu erleichern, was gerade bei eve sehr hilfreich ist.

Es verliert doch niemand etwas.

Ich finde wer wirklich interesse hat kann sich ruhig an einen "Buddy" wenden. 
Ich muss dazu sagen das 200mio ISK gerade in der ersten Zeit eine ENORME Summe darstellen. Sicher ältere Spieler machen das mit Level 4 missis an 2-3 Tag, und größere Corps schieben ohnehin mrd beträge hin und her, aber es hat gut 3monate gedauert ehe ich mir meine erstes Schiff selber leisten konnte das ~250mio gekostet hat. Davon abgesehen das man so ein Schiff auch erstmal fliegen können muss.

Habe auch noch einige Buddy keys, wie eigentlich jeder eve spieler.


----------



## Wortgefecht (6. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend ihr da draussen
Habe viel spannendes über eve online gelesen. Nun möchte ich es auch ausprobieren. 
Suche auf diesem Wege einen Buddy Key. 
Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören.
Grüsse


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. Mai 2011)

Hi,

keine Ahnung ob du schon einen Buddy Key bekommen hast. Aber wenn nicht schau mal hier nach: http://www.eveger.de/forum/showthread.php?t=20631&page=4


Ich könnte dir zwar auch einen Buddy-Key geben (inklusive Isk). Jedoch würdest du bei mir kaum ingame Hilfe bekommen, da ich viel zu selten online bin. Aber das ist glaub ich eher etwas für Wiedereinsteiger oder für den 2. Account; dir würd ich dringend ein Buddyprogramm mit ordentlicher Hilfe empfehlen und die findest du definitiv im obigen Link. Musst dich dort einfach anmelden und demjenigen eine PN schreiben.


In dem Forum kannst du auch Spieler für's PvP finden, die gerne mal mit Neulingen durchs Lowsec fliegen. Solltest du denn daran Interesse haben.


----------



## Apocalyptica (21. Mai 2011)

mal ne frage:

bei steam gibt es grade eve für 5€.

wenn ich jetzt an dem buddy-prgramm teilnehme, kann ich ohne problem dem key von dteam benutzen um meinen trial-account zu einer vollversion zu machen ?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (21. Mai 2011)

Ja, kannst du - hast also noch zusätzlich die 21 Trial-Tage. Aber der Buddy wird, wenn du bei steam aktivierst, keine 30 Tage erhalten.

Ging zwar früher mal eine Zeit lang, war aber von CCP nicht gewollt, da es dadurch einige Leute gab, die sich selbst eingeladet haben und anstatt die monatlichen Kosten von 13-15 Euro/Dollar nur 5 &#8364;/$ blechen mussten - und das war nicht der Sinn des Erfinders. 


Edith sagt: Wenn du das Spiel als Box kaufst, funktioniert es mit den 30 Tage gratis für den Werber übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## Apocalyptica (21. Mai 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ja, kannst du - hast also noch zusätzlich die 21 Trial-Tage. Aber der Buddy wird, wenn du bei steam aktivierst, keine 30 Tage erhalten.
> 
> Ging zwar früher mal eine Zeit lang, war aber von CCP nicht gewollt, da es dadurch einige Leute gab, die sich selbst eingeladet haben und anstatt die monatlichen Kosten von 13-15 Euro/Dollar nur 5 €/$ blechen mussten - und das war nicht der Sinn des Erfinders.
> 
> ...



hm ist für den buddy ja kacke...
aber das kann man ja davon abhängig machen wie gut man wirklich ingame beraten wurde ^^ also ob der buddy auch seine 13$wert war


----------



## Damnatus (18. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin!

Habe noch diverse Buddykeys zur Verfügung die ich hier gerne bereitstellen möchte!

Ihr könnt mit dem Trialaccount volle 21 Tage in die Welt von Eve Online reinschnuppern.

Also bei interesse, einfach eine PN mit der EMailadresse an mich und dann geht die Einladung raus.

MFG

Damna


----------



## Gorhuhn (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

bei Interesse habe ich noch 10/10 (November) Buddy Einladungen (21 Tage Trialaccount) zur Verfügung.
Schreibt mir einfach eine PN mit eurer E-Mail Adresse und die Einladung geht innerhalb von 12 Stunden raus.
Dann einfach über den von mir geschickten Link einen Acount einrichten, EVE Kostenlos runterladen und losdaddeln.


----------



## VigorMortis (16. Februar 2012)

Ich biete hier ebenfalls ein paar Trial-Einladungen an.

Einfach eine Pm an mich mit Mail-Adresse senden und ihr bekommt zeitnah eine Einladung.

Ich bin in einer netten Corp, die auch trials aufnimmt.

LG Vigor


----------



## Lexandá (22. Februar 2012)

Servus zusammen.

ist den das ganze noch Aktuell?

Hab jetzt schon 1x nen Trial angefangen, würde aber gerne nen ganz neuen acc erstellen
und so mit dann 21 Tage spielen können.

Ich heiße Mirko, bin 23 Jahre alt. Hab jetzt 6 Jahre WoW gespielt, aber seid letztes Jahr im Dezember bin ich raus.
Spiele aber neben bei schon seid knapp 8 Jahren jetzt Ogame, ist ein Weltraum basiertes Browsergame.
Da ich einfach auf Sci - Fic sachen stehe =)

Würde Anfang des Monats den acc dann erweitern, das heißt auf ein halbes Jahr.

Was erwarte ich oder suche ich?

- Suche ein Startkapital zum Anfang von 5kk ISK
- Nach dem ich es erweitert habe, ein Anteil von 150kk ISK
- Vielleicht auch eine Cop im Miner bereich, da ich mich auf das Minern Spezialisieren werde =)
- Jemand nettes wo man vielleicht auch nen paar fragen stellen könnte =)

Melden kann man sich gerne bei mir unter: mirko88@arcor.de

*(Bitte nicht gleich eine einladung an diese e-mail schicken)*

Lg
Mirko


----------



## StefHoff (15. März 2012)

Hallo, 

ich hab auch noch einige Trial-Einladungen übrig. 

Wer eine haben will, einfach PM an mich.


----------

